# Very cool, unusual clock



## Highland Laddie (May 12, 2012)

Anyone in the market for a very cool, very unusual wall clock, check out Bramwell Brown clocks.. I stumbled upon them after months of searching for the perfect clock for our kitchen refurb and despite the hefty price, I consider it a bargain! The clocks have internal barometers and the display windows change with the air pressure, even indoors. They have a button on the underside for you to preview the weather features and it's a real talking point when we have guests round! This one is a standard weather clock (All I could afford) but they can customise by adding little characters, writing, cars, aeroplanes etc.

Hope you're all enyoying your Friday's more than I am.. 12hr shift AND in at the weekend :thumbdown:


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

That is cool! If I ever convince my wife that we need a new kitchen clock, it'll be for a Mondaine though...


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

Your kitchen looks lovely.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for bringing that clock company to my attention and showing us that rather lovely clock, @Highland Laddie. Needless to say, I shall be Googling Bramwell Brown later today...


----------



## Highland Laddie (May 12, 2012)

Thanks r-marcus.. the end result of a complete renovation of a house the Mrs and I bought, which took over a year! Bought the house when our 1st born was a month old and ended up with another one before we finished and moved in.. Was living with the in-laws whilst the house was being done. Wasn't stressful at all... HONEST!

No problem Always "watching" They had a showroom in the oxo building on the south bank but have recently moved to Somerset House, so if you're in or around London, it well worth popping in for a look. It's a brother and sister run company and they'll have a chat and talk about the company, the clocks and what ever else takes your fancy. Great to do business with, I must say. There's a few vids on youtube which are worth a look as well.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Very cool clocks....I did have a look at the website and they are certainly intruiging. As you say, though, hefty price tag at £360.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

I like that. :yes: I always like to see new features on watches/clocks. Thanks for sharing with us. :thumbsup:


----------



## Highland Laddie (May 12, 2012)

On the topic of cool and unusual clocks.. I saw this yesterday and for me it's a no.. Just NO! :thumbdown:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I've had this Ice clock in our kitchen for several years now. Based on the Ice watches, it was available in different colours and has a silent, sweeping second hand.


----------



## BadJuJu (Oct 11, 2018)

:clap: wow


----------

